# non altrimenti nota



## Tizona

*Il problema della lingua dei Siciliani*

Per la poesia dei Siciliani si presenta problematica la situazione linguistica che va collegata alle testimonianze filologiche.
Le poesie dei Siciliani sono tramandate da tre manoscritti di fine '200 o inizio '300 (Vaticano lat. 3793; Laurenziano Redi 9; Firenze, Nazionale B. R. 217), che presentano testi in forma toscanizzata. Questi tre manoscritti dimostrano che i Siciliani trovarono in Toscana seguaci e imitatori.

Nel ‘500 inoltre il filologo modenese Giovanni Maria Barbieri (1519-1574) in una sua _Arte del rimare_ ricopiò alcuni testi da un libro Siciliano (poi perduto), da cui trasse tra l’altro la canzone (*non altrimenti nota*)  _Pir meu cori alligrari_ di Stefano Protonotaro. La lingua di questi testi copiati da Barbieri è siciliana. Grazie a questa tarda testimonianza apprendiamo che i testi siciliani erano scritti nel volgare siciliano e che la lingua dei manoscritti toscani è il frutto di un adattamento messo in pratica dai copisti toscani.

___________________

 Cosa vuol dire "non altrimenti nota"? Che questa canzone è persa come l'altro libro o che non è persa?


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,
significa che la canzone è nota, cioè è conosciuta/ne abbiamo traccia, solo perché Barbieri la ricopiò. Dell'originale non c'è traccia. 
Se non fosse stato per Barbieri non avremmo conosciuto il testo di _Pir meu cori alligrari_ di Stefano Protonotaro.


----------



## bearded

''Non altrimenti nota'' = non conosciuta attraverso altre fonti/ non tramandata da altre fonti''.


----------



## Armodio

C'era Barbieri, c'era ancora il libro, c'era la canzone nel libro. Barbieri la trascrisse, la "salvò". Poi il libro andò perso. 
Per cui, se non fosse stato per lui, la canzone non ci sarebbe mai arrivata (=non *altrimenti *nota).


----------



## Olaszinhok

Armodio said:


> ". Poi il libro andò perso


Perché a me suona molto meglio _perduto_ in codesto caso?  Una mera questione d'abitudine e  di registro linguistico, immagino.


----------



## Armodio

Mentre scrivevo mi dicevo: adesso metto la barretta e do la doppia opzione, altrimenti...   
Possiamo dire che è indifferente. Forse il caro Lorenzos ricorderà una recente mia analisi al riguardo, ma servirebbe un lavoro approfondito e non saprei se si arriverebbe a qualcosa di concretamente prescrittivo.


----------



## lorenzos

*Altrimenti*: 1. In modo diverso, in altro modo 
"non altrimenti nota " = "non nota in altro modo"
"Non altrimenti ti avrei risposto se..." = "Non ti avrei risposto in modo diverso se..."
-----
Ricordo la discussione su altro fòro, e l'autorevole conclusione che "_la ricerca di sfumature semantiche sembra esaurirsi in personalissime percezioni_".


----------



## Armodio

Direi mestamente.  
Spunti ne offrimmo, con la consapevolezza che occorrerebbe un'approfondita e solida analisi. 
Diciamo che la Crusca, al riguardo (_perso/perduto visto/venduto sepolto/seppellito),_ in una sua consulenza fa un quadro diacronico di occorrenze, un bollettino prettamente statistico. 
Ma non mi dilungo nel fuori tema, pena la "scomunica".


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> "non altrimenti nota " = "non nota in altro modo"


Certo, questo è il significato letterale. Però, nel caso concreto, quale potrebbe essere l' ''altro modo'' se non un'altra fonte? Non mi pare - scrivendo ''da altre fonti'' - di avere dato voce  solo a una mia ''personalissima percezione'' o interpretazione.


----------



## bearded

Armodio said:


> Spunti ne offrimmo


Hai adottato il 'plurale majestatis' oppure ti riferisci ad una qualche collettività?


----------



## lorenzos

bearded said:


> Non mi pare - scrivendo ''da altre fonti'' - di avere dato voce solo a una mia ''personalissima percezione'' o interpretazione.


 Che dici, caro @bearded? Avevo separato i due argomenti, l'_altrimenti not_a e il _perso/perduto_.


Tizona said:


> Cosa vuol dire "non altrimenti nota"? Che questa canzone è persa come l'altro libro o che non è persa?


La canzone era contenuta in un libro che poi è andato perduto: se Giovanni Maria Barbieri non l'avesse ricopiata non la conosceremmo perché non ci è nota da altre fonti, non ne abbiamo altre testimonianze.


----------



## Armodio

Per Bearded. Interpretabile . Era in risposta all'intervento di Lorenzos, che avevo chiamato in causa poco prima. Potrebbe essere stato "io e lui offrimmo", ma lo definirei piuttosto un plurale sociativo o anche di modestia se letto da rappresentanti dell'altro fòro.


----------



## francisgranada

Per me _altrimenti _è una parola che ha un senso/significato più ampio, cioè meno concreto o specifico rispetto  a "in altro modo". Per esempio, a seconda del contesto, potrebbe esprimere anche l'idea di "nel caso diverso", "in un'altra situazione", "se non fosse così, com'è", eccetera .....

Avrei una domanda sull'ordine delle parole:  invece di  "non altrimenti nota", non sarebbe più naturale o  abituale dire "atrimenti non nota" ?


----------



## Olaszinhok

francisgranada said:


> Avrei una domanda sull'ordine delle parole:  invece di  "non altrimenti nota", non sarebbe più naturale o  abituale dire "atrimenti non nota"



No, nell'esempio in questione, poiché si tratta di un'espressione fissa/idiomatica.


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> Che dici, caro @bearded? Avevo separato i due argomenti, l'_altrimenti not_a e il _perso/perduto_.


Adesso è chiaro, caro @lorenzos.  Avevo frainteso.


----------



## francisgranada

Olaszinhok said:


> No, nell'esempio in questione, poiché si tratta di un'espressione fissa/idiomatica.


, ho capito.


----------



## lorenzos

@francisgranada Certo, _altrimenti _ha vari significati:
1. Diversamente, in altro modo.
"non si può fare a."
2. assol. Se no, in caso contrario, spesso con un accento perentorio.
"se puoi venire, vieni, a. rimani dove sei"
3. arcaico In frasi negative, per nulla, punto.
"senza sapere altrimenti chi egli fosse"


----------



## lemure libero

Potrebbe anche essere che di questa _non è altrimenti nota_ una traduzione toscana? Dato che non è un esclusiva del testo da cui è tratta di essere scomparso nella sua versione originale.


----------



## Armodio

Perché rannuvolare un cielo limpido? Il senso, in questo specifico contesto, è inequivocabilmente uno solo.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Armodio said:


> Perché rannuvolare un cielo limpido? Il senso, in questo specifico contesto, è inequivocabilmente uno solo.


Sono d'accordo. Il significato è chiaro, coerente col contesto.


----------



## lemure libero

Prendo atto. Pensavo che se, come si evince dal testo, l'intero_ corpus_ della letteratura in volgare siciliano è stato tradotto in toscano antico, fosse saliente che questa non abbia subito la stessa sorte.

Chiedo scusa se mi sono lasciato fraintendere. La mia nota non voleva escludere l'attestato significato di "non altrimenti noto" per "a noi noto unicamente a causa di"; era semmai mia intenzione riesumare più una sfumatura che un'accezione, forse più arcaica: "non noto che in questa forma", che nel contesto proposto aggiungerebbe l'informazione che del canto non esiste traduzione toscana. Ma forse è solo una mia suggestione.


----------

